# Megane R26.R Dodo Juice Detail



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I was looking forward to this one, and it didn't disappoint, a real pleasure to work on.

The car itself is a really credit to it's owner - Chris, as it was generally in superb condition, was obviously well cared for and protected, but was just a bit dirty from general road grime.

Apart from one minor scratch, the paint under the Brinkmann only had very minor swirling, so Dodo Juice Lime Prime via Rotary was a perfect choice to clean the paint up a bit, and leave a nice clean surface ready for protection.

I didn't get any before pics unfortunately. The full process was as follows:

- CG Citrus Degreaser applied by pressure sprayer to lower half of car and wheels
- Pressure Washer rinse
- Snow Foamed with DG901 and Hyper Wash ****tail
- Wheels, tyres and arches hand cleaned with various brushes and rinsed
- Snow foamed again
- Shuts and sills cleaned with Megs APC @ 10:1
- Foam solution worked on grilles and petrol cap with Envy Brush
- Pressure Washer rinse
- Hand wash using Dodo Juice BTBM, CYC Wash Pad and Zym0l Wash Caddy
- Car clayed with CYC blue clay and Dodo Juice Born Slippy
- Pressure washer rinsed and washed again
- Dried with I4D Uber Drying Towel and Optimum OID
- Paintwork cleansed/corrected using Dodo Juice Lime Prime, via Chicago Rotary and Megs W8006 Polishing pad
- 2 x layers of Dodo Juice Supernatural applied, with 30 minute curing time, and 30 minutes between layers.
- Wheels protected with Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine (wow!!)
- Tyres and plastics dressed with CG NLTG
- Glass (int and ext) cleaned with Megs Glass Cleaner Concentrate
- Interior wiped down with 4:1 Megs APC and vacuum'd with Henry
- Zym0l Field Glaze wipedown

Now, unfortunately the weather was against us, because as we finished it started to rain, and was very overcast, so the pictures aren't wonderful. However, there was a wonderful glossiness and reflective property to the finish. I think we were all most impressed by the Planet Polish WS&S though - it left a stunning finish on the Gloss Black Meg wheels.

Hopefully we can get some better pics of it at Trax under sunlight...

*Better pics in post #20*


















































































Epic car - I want one, and have started looking... :lol:

Shame the pics let it down, bloody weather 

Cheers,

Russ.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Stunning job there :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work Russ - very nice looking car


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have some DSLR pics on their way too, which hopefully capture it a little better. I'm gutted that there was hardly any sunlight 

Cheers guys


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

if you get one of these meganes Russ, i'll meet you at the 'ring in my RS :driver:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice.....

does it belong to Blue Diamond (chirs i think)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> very nice.....
> 
> does it belong to Blue Diamond (chirs i think)


Yeah - do you know Chris?

Russ.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Great job on an amazing car mate.

Those 888's look quite low on tread already!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alex-Clio said:


> Great job on an amazing car mate.
> 
> Those 888's look quite low on tread already!


Yeah, he needs new ones after 6k lol

Thanks Alex


----------



## foxspeed (Aug 15, 2009)

excellent job


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

My mate's DLSR pics are apparently a lot better, so I'm getting those up in a sec. I'm gutted at how overcast the sky was


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Yeah - do you know Chris?
> 
> Russ.


No....

as soon as my bro saw it, he said it'd be his. Then seen number plate to confirm 

Bro is RenoCFC on Megane Sport


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> My mate's DLSR pics are apparently a lot better, so I'm getting those up in a sec. I'm gutted at how overcast the sky was


been scorching here today, nearly melted when i cleaned the fiesta:lol:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

So come on Russ how many times did you poke the windows just to see them bend? :lol:

Lovely looking car though.

You showing at trax? I'm heading down probably about 6 from here if you fancy a wing man?


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Lovely car, lookin very clean aswell, bonnet looks superb :thumb:


----------



## lando77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Magnificent Job, an amazing car that looks stunning


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

banditbarron said:


> So come on Russ how many times did you poke the windows just to see them bend? :lol:
> 
> Lovely looking car though.
> 
> You showing at trax? I'm heading down probably about 6 from here if you fancy a wing man?


Yeah I'll be there mate. I was going to camp the night before, but I have TWO 197's to do on the Saturday...!

6am is cool mate - I think Ste is coming down with us too. Few Megs meeting at Hilton about that time as well.


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome work and simply stunning car. 
I want one too, but the kids will have to walk, ha!!


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok bud well let me know your plans and i will tie up with ya. Will have me boot chocka full of Skoda club stand stuff and cobs and pop :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Some SLR pics


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Last pic' is epic :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very, very nice!!

I detailed a white R26 and that was awesome!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> Last pic' is epic :thumb:


second that - stunning


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice job Russ :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

lovely


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Great work, looks spot on


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great finish:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words folks 

Cheers,
Russ.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Top work there, amazing car, did you polish up the roll cage as well


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work russ i love white cars cant wait till i get my new mountuned fiesta zetec-s in frozen white


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

andrewst500 said:


> great work russ i love white cars cant wait till i get my new mountuned fiesta zetec-s in frozen white


That will look great!

Are you getting the "yellow bits" too?

Russ.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice finish there mate :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Vik


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb Russ - great job.

Getting a lot done with LP by machine then!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> looks superb Russ - great job.
> 
> Getting a lot done with LP by machine then!


Yeah - it works a treat on newer cars, and knocks back most of the swirling very well, and leaves a decent LSP ready finish. I love using it. SN is a dream too.

The owner was amazed by Wheel Seal and Shine - he's asked me to get him a bottle for Trax. It was superb on the wheels.


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Top job, Russ! Bet Chris is a happy man.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Arun said:


> Top job, Russ! Bet Chris is a happy man.


Sure is - I mentioned the lack of track days to him 

Thanks for the comment. It's such an awesome car; can't wait to see yours in black...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just thought i'd give this thread a rating as no-one else had yet


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

DSLR Pictures do it a bit more justice. Mean car!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous Megane:argie: superb work:thumb: Limeprime is awesome by Rotary DSLR pictures are really good your pictures are good to


----------



## LMV (Aug 20, 2009)

Great work results outstanding work


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Looks good. Any interior shots?


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Good work Russ!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

That looks excellent.

I've recently got hold of another bottle of lime prime to give it another go!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Great work Russ and cracking motor.:thumb:
I can't believe Renault UK are sending some of these back cos they can't sell them all.:wall:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

RussZS said:


> That will look great!
> 
> Are you getting the "yellow bits" too?
> 
> Russ.


no yellow bits Russ i am getting the carbon pack when its avalible


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

loving the SLR pics


----------



## mattg84 (Aug 26, 2009)

Amazing job there! I love dodo juice! 

Wish that was my car though


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Russ. It looks amazing. Top Job:thumb:

This is the first time I have seen a post with Wheel Seal & Shine used on Black wheels. They do look amazing. Now I know why you said wow at the top of your post


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks, both the owners and his father want a bottle


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Awesome job russ! The 1st DSLR pic is lovely!


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Sure is - I mentioned the lack of track days to him


hahaha get everyone you can to mention it to him at trax :lol:

What stand are you on at trax Russ? if you see us there then come over an say hi, our meg has the same decal on the front but with 'hallett inside' 

great work as well Russ 

Daniel


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

ChrisST said:


> Great work Russ and cracking motor.:thumb:
> I can't believe Renault UK are sending some of these back cos they can't sell them all.:wall:


they arn't 

Daniel


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

hallett said:


> hahaha get everyone you can to mention it to him at trax :lol:
> 
> What stand are you on at trax Russ? if you see us there then come over an say hi, our meg has the same decal on the front but with 'hallett inside'
> 
> ...


I'm on the MeganeSport stand  Are you?

Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Few DSLR pics from the owner, Chris:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

hallett said:


> they arn't
> 
> Daniel


Yep, it says in the current issue of Evo they've only sold 159 out of the 230 car allocation so the rest are being re-exported back to Europe !!!!


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Yep, they do say that...but it's not the case.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Arun said:


> Yep, they do say that...but it's not the case.


Glad to hear it. :thumb:


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks good that Russ! :thumb: Have you done the Red 197 by me yet?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

mmm, lucky bugger!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Emz_197 said:


> Looks good that Russ! :thumb: Have you done the Red 197 by me yet?


Hey Emily - nope, I'm doing it on Saturday :buffer:

Cheers,

Russ.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I'm on the MeganeSport stand  Are you?
> 
> Russ


yes  are you camping saturday night at hamiton? our car should hopefully look good, spent 6 hours on front bumper, bonnet and both front wings on sunday  but now only have sat morning to get the rest done :lol:



Arun said:


> Yep, they do say that...but it's not the case.


as above, they were built to order so none were built and not sold (other than the ones dealers ordered and haven't sold yet 

Daniel


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

few of you peeps on the megane stand then :lol:

ill pop over


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Brilliant result.... :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> few of you peeps on the megane stand then :lol:
> 
> ill pop over


if you see us say hi  would be good to have a look round your RS if you dont mind 

Daniel


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah, come along and say hi on the Meganesport/Cliosport stand. I'll be over at the FocusRSoc.com stand at some point in the day too, if they have some cars there.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Arun said:


> Yeah, come along and say hi on the Meganesport/Cliosport stand. I'll be over at the FocusRSoc.com stand at some point in the day too, if they have some cars there.


will pop over :thumb:



Arun said:


> Yeah, come along and say hi on the Meganesport/Cliosport stand. I'll be over at the FocusRSoc.com stand at some point in the day too, if they have some cars there.


there only 4 or 5 judging from the post on the forum....

im on stand B16, got my pass today, dunno what it called :lol: i think the focusrsoc.com stand is B6


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> will pop over :thumb:
> 
> there only 4 or 5 judging from the post on the forum....
> 
> im on stand B16, got my pass today, dunno what it called :lol: i think the focusrsoc.com stand is B6


i think megsport is B6, at least i think thats what it says on our pass 

Daniel


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Gorgeous car, looks awsome.

Forward 1 year and I might have one lol


----------

